# IBS and birth control



## kikimeowington (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been suffering from IBS all through high school and college. I could not figure out why my stomach has been in such bad shape, and it seemed to be getting worse. Long story short, I read something about a connection between birth control and IBS. I decided that it was something I was going to try, since nothing else I did worked - not drinking or eating anything containing milk, not eating all of the foods on the "do not eat list" for IBS sufferers, not eating past a certain time, etc... You all know the things they tell us NOT to do. Well, after quitting my birth control I FEEL AMAZING. I no longer have urgency, D, C, gas, bloating, nausea, nervousness about finding a bathroom, and all the other things that went along with my IBS symptoms. The doctors never looked into that at all. It's amazing how I feel now. I feel like a new person. I have no worries about how my stomach is going to feel at work or anything!The doctors don't tell you that this could happen! I know brand does matter. I recommend for any woman on birth control, get off of it for even a couple weeks and see how your symptoms are (Of course, use another form of bc). This is something I swear turned me life around! Good luck! Let me know if anyone else has experienced this! I'm curious to see if anyone else has solved their problem this way.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes this can happen with some people. I am going to move this thread to our Women's Forum. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Sugatree87 (Sep 21, 2011)

You ain't said nothin' but a word... Birth control really does mess with your IBS. I went through a few birth controls before my doctor actually gave me one that had absolutely NO EFFECT on my IBS. It was as if I wasn't taking any at all.


----------



## flying free (Oct 28, 2011)

I'am on birth control at the moment, should i consider swapping for a different brand if my symptoms decline?


----------



## fkuvk54 (Nov 29, 2011)

I will give you my experience, but please take it with a grain of salt and know that everyone is different!!! And, nothing can replace the advice of a doctor!!!I have had IBS with frequent diarrhea for about 4 years, and I have been on birth control for about 8 years. I have taken them very religiously and correctly, and I have never been pregnant or had a pregnancy scare. So for me, frequent diarrhea has not affected the effectiveness of my birth control.I could not say with any certainty that that will be the case for you. I hope so, but like I said, people's bodies react differently. Just wanted to share with you my story. I would keep trying the medical experts!


----------



## macfoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Curious if you can mention which brands you are on. I am stuck in Loestrin 24 land because my Dr won't put me on anything else due to some severe bone loss I had from long term depo provera use. The problem is - now that you mention it - it's only been within the last few years (since I've switched) that whatever is giving me IBS-D like symptoms has started. Thanks ladies for sharing - I think you've put me on the right bath.


----------



## hb426 (May 28, 2012)

kikimeowington said:


> I have been suffering from IBS all through high school and college. I could not figure out why my stomach has been in such bad shape, and it seemed to be getting worse. Long story short, I read something about a connection between birth control and IBS. I decided that it was something I was going to try, since nothing else I did worked - not drinking or eating anything containing milk, not eating all of the foods on the "do not eat list" for IBS sufferers, not eating past a certain time, etc... You all know the things they tell us NOT to do. Well, after quitting my birth control I FEEL AMAZING. I no longer have urgency, D, C, gas, bloating, nausea, nervousness about finding a bathroom, and all the other things that went along with my IBS symptoms. The doctors never looked into that at all. It's amazing how I feel now. I feel like a new person. I have no worries about how my stomach is going to feel at work or anything!The doctors don't tell you that this could happen! I know brand does matter. I recommend for any woman on birth control, get off of it for even a couple weeks and see how your symptoms are (Of course, use another form of bc). This is something I swear turned me life around! Good luck! Let me know if anyone else has experienced this! I'm curious to see if anyone else has solved their problem this way.


I know you posted this a while ago, but I just discovered the same correlation myself. It most definitely is a possibility that not many know about. My IBS flared up as SOON as I got on the pill, after having my symptoms under control for 3 years now. I'm happy to know I'm not the only one who's trying to get the message out about this...because doctors should warn their patients with IBS that this is a possibility in order to save us the time, pain, and trouble!


----------

